# Sunday's Show and Tell...1/1/17..Happy New Year!



## jd56 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow....Looking back on 2016,  I see that I posted over 37 new bike classics. 
Looking back on the year I see that most of you have rescued quite a few bikes and bike related items.
Thanks for taking the moment to share your relic finds with all of us.

So let's see what classics you have found from the last of 2016.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year John and all fellow CABE friends! My cousin in Washington state sent me this neat little High Wheel bike. And I bought the NOS "Mock Motor" off ebay. I won't be installing it though. It's off to Joe Buffardi to be reproduced in cast aluminum as part of his Shur Spin line of goodies that we all enjoy so much!


----------



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2017)

Got all this junk


 

And this local license for my wife's 41 DX


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 1, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello Happy New year 
Received this in the mail A prewar CCM delivery and basket 4 a 1931 build.


One package but in two pieces


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice kieth are those all 20 inch


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year, everyone.

picked up these bike shop tool beauties yesterday. 


Found a couple belt buckles:

 

 


A nice Stanley tape measure:


Found this at my folks': my childhood Hubley "DICK" die cast roll cap gun. Well-used as is evident by the burn marks. 

 


Also found at my folks': Photo of my old man at 19, having been drafted into the Korean Conflict. He'll be 84 in March. Greatest guy I know.


Edgeworth tobacco tin:





I make my living as a musician and novelist. I have an endorsement deal with Fishman guitar pickups. My rep there is a good friend. He hooked me up with this wicked Frankenguitar that came from Martin: It has a Martin body & a Gibson neck. Nicely inlaid. Plays like a dream. Quickly becoming my favorite guitar.


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2017)

CB/AM radio that attaches to the handlebars.Perfect when I ride my bike on the toll roads !!............................


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 1, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone.
> 
> picked up these bike shop tool beauties yesterday. View attachment 403533
> Found a couple belt buckles:View attachment 403539 View attachment 403542 View attachment 403543
> ...





I live right by Martin, know a few people that work there. Unfortunately....can't afford them, lol. Kind of sad they started to produce a line made in Mexico, but I guess that's how it goes.


----------



## stoney (Jan 1, 2017)

A piece of mid-century nail art

View attachment 403572


----------



## John G04 (Jan 1, 2017)

My dad got this raleigh and i got some badges from cabe members.Happy new year


----------



## JKT (Jan 1, 2017)

I picked up this very old little hand forged Blacksmith spoon forming Anvil its 4 lbs. 6oz. 2 3/4" tall & the top is 2 5/8" X 2"


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!! 
Well I made out like a bandit! I got my Bulova Moon Watch aka Apollo 15 Bulova
1930s Bausch and Lomb aviators! 
A killer Japanese litho Apollo  space capsule
Giant Japanese litho racer
And the now the cream from the twinkie 1936 Huffman ladies forks! Thank you ace!!


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wait! I had a good week. There's more:

The bike tools were in this very cool Wilson's Ginger Ale crate.


 




Found this short wooden small parts cabinet:

 




British American Oil Co. Five gallon can. British racing green I believe:

 




Here's a Stanley mahogany & brass level. I love the look of this:

 

 



This I bought about 15 years ago. Has been in a box at my folks' for the past 10 or so years. Forgot I had it. Tas Tanaka bicycle motor. Ran great. 

 



Hand painted bike shop sign:



Found a Ronson cigarette case/lighter combo,  some unopened Ducksbak Wetpruf rolling papers and a cool Sunlight pressed steel razor knife (which I will put to use after typing this thread.)


 

 



Found these vintage Willson shop glasses a few weeks back. Had my prescription lenses put in. My daily riders.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 1, 2017)

Some goodies made their way to me this week too 
A great antique leatherworking tool, some Sugino wing-nuts from @Hawthornecrazy , and a super clean Belforte 666ft diver via eBay:


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 1, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Some goodies made their way to me this week too
> A great antique leatherworking tool, some Sugino wing-nuts from @Hawthornecrazy , and a super clean Belforte 666ft diver via eBay:
> View attachment 403681



What does that tool do?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 1, 2017)

No bikes or parts this week....I have bought so many parts and pieces that the are now being stacked on my toolbox & my workbench. Bought this to solve that problem....Easy to move when cleaning my shop...


----------



## Dave K (Jan 1, 2017)

Also got this.  Start of my motorbike project.  Stoked!!   Someone sell me a motor bike to put the tank on


----------



## rustintime (Jan 1, 2017)

Iwent to a mid week swapmeet and scored some NOS Schwinn gripper sliks...


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2017)

A friend dropped this off this weekend.  I'm going to teach my 10 year old girl and possibly my 16 ear old boy how to run them.  I stopped running them in High School and my best time as a 16 year old was in the top 20 in the state and was a school record for close to 20 years.  I tried again in collage but really lost interest.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2017)

I also picked up my Rollfast yesterday from Brian, who drove it down from NorCal.  Thanks brother!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought a ladies post war Columbia last week (Wow there's a sentence I never thought I'd write).  And I also got these rims from "husky bicycles". They have been listed as out of stock for the past year but I ordered them anyway and they shipped out the next day.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jan 1, 2017)

New ring for the Colson and a Miami badge came home to Middletown Ohio.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 1, 2017)

Nothing bike related but I did pick up this cool German made penny tin garage and I had a couple Barndoor buses to park in it.


 

 

 

Also the amazing Tom Clark hand applied the graphics and pins on my small parts box.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 1, 2017)

Damn Tom!! Nice work!!


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 1, 2017)

Picked up this is original Schwinn Cotton Picker with the owners manual. It will clean up nice.


----------



## morton (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been moaning since spring about not finding any bike stuff but last week managed to pickup a nice pair of s-7s with pretty decent Westwinds for a good price.  Maybe my luck is changing.

Earlier this year I posted a Lionel tender I picked up.  Didn't work so I took it apart, re-soldered, replaced some wire, reglued/relaced some of the plastic "whistle box," and cleaned the brushes and lubed the pivot points.  Works like a charm now.

I was stuck by how complicated it was inside and the fact the we (USA} were able to produce and sell a toy that was so well engineered that with a little bit of work  would perform like it did 60 years ago. And  I think this one was dropped as the plastic is cracked in numerous places but a little filler and some work with my air brush I will turn it into a very practical "runner."  I love fixin' things instead of replacing.

Today's version is probably filled with electronics, mother boards, etc. and couldn't be repaired even if you tried cause parts aren't available.

And they call that progress.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I bought a ladies post war Columbia last week (Wow there's a sentence I never thought I'd write).  And I also got these rims from "husky bicycles". They have been listed as out of stock for the past year but I ordered them anyway and they shipped out the next day.
> 
> View attachment 403763
> 
> View attachment 403764



 They look heavy duty,Are they "tubular" like the old Schwinns?


----------



## Barkeep (Jan 2, 2017)

No bikes this week but did find this 1957 ford custom 300 sedan. Been sitting in the same spot since 1971. Going to be a great little cruiser.







Cleaning up good already...


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow! That Ford is sweet! I got a Shelby last week! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## stoney (Jan 2, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 403891 Picked up this is original Schwinn Cotton Picker with the owners manual. It will clean up nice.




Great Cotton Picker


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 2, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Wow! That Ford is sweet! I got a Shelby last week! Thanks Jerry!
> 
> View attachment 403962
> 
> View attachment 403963



What model is it Don?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 2, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Also got this.  Start of my motorbike project.  Stoked!!   Someone sell me a motor bike to put the tank on
> View attachment 403720




Hmmmm. I know of one local to you, would match the wife's DX in the photo.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 2, 2017)

Not directly bike related, but I got myself a Lincoln  Mig Pak 140 welder.  Time to learn a new skill.


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 2, 2017)

Greg M said:


> Not directly bike related, but I got myself a Lincoln  Mig Pak 140 welder.  Time to learn a new skill.



That's very cool. If I manage to pass through this world without learning to weld I will be very upset with myself.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2017)

nycet3 said:


> That's very cool. If I manage to pass through this world without learning to weld I will be very upset with myself.



MIG welders are so cheap and easy to use, Just buy one, the ability to weld is liberating!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 2, 2017)

Had the chance to pick the inventory of a closed shop today and found this little guy...I think Pre-War?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 3, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> What model is it Don?



Thats badged as a Supreme.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 3, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> No bikes or parts this week....I have bought so many parts and pieces that the are now being stacked on my toolbox & my workbench. Bought this to solve that problem....Easy to move when cleaning my shop...
> 
> View attachment 403686




It's put together ready to load up.....clean workbench & toolbox here I come.....


----------



## Greg M (Jan 3, 2017)

Unfortunately, you won't be able to enter to leave the house [emoji6]


----------



## Boris (Jan 3, 2017)

Greg M said:


> Unfortunately, you won't be able to enter to leave the house [emoji6]




....unless on the off-chance you figure out what those 4 little round hard rubber things at the bottom of that rack are capable of.


----------



## vincev (Jan 4, 2017)

Its not a problem.I know someone that will relocate your doorway.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 4, 2017)

Glad to see so many comediennes on here....


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 5, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I also picked up my Rollfast yesterday from Brian, who drove it down from NorCal.  Thanks brother!
> 
> View attachment 403740 View attachment 403741 View attachment 403742 View attachment 403743 View attachment 403744




A pic with warm feet.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 5, 2017)

I received these two items for Christmas, a  repop Silvertown badge and one of Joe's Bombers. 
-Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 5, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> It's put together ready to load up.....clean workbench & toolbox here I come.....
> 
> View attachment 404434




I get those free from my daughter's work once in a while.make great firewood carts too.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 5, 2017)

New Years auctions usually have the best consignments and I was drawn a couple hours away for this Victorian carved cabinet. I have a similar desk and I had to add this piece for the subject matter having the faces and dragons it has, unusual and with leaded stained glass too.
I ripped the curtain out the previous owner installed before I loaded it.
Chris


----------

